# +[ t a r o t ]+ :: EXPLICIT



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Whither you guessed it or not, I'm designing a Tarot Deck.
There are 22 in the Majors, which will take the most work, and of course we then have the Minors which consists of 56 cards divided into 4 suits of 14 cards each. Despite there being a larger quantity in the latter, the suits are quite repetitive as I'm sure you can imagine.










This is the first effort, card #1 of the Major Arcana; which is entitled 'witch' (aptly enough).










#2 'The High Priestess'
The High Priestess was considerably time consuming though, and there exists a number of alternates, but this was my most favored of the few and thus I chose it to be included in the final deck.










#13 'Death'. The High Cost of Living I'm sure.

Opinions appreciated.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

I like the designs, but I find the whole thing a leettle beet eerie.


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Wow...well I certainly wasn't expecting that.

How so, though? 
It definitely wasn't my intent.
If you think thats eerie you should see Baphomet and the Necromantics...

Have you read my poetry?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I really like them, you have found a certain peacefulness in the darkness that seems to have coloured or rather shaded your life.
There is something else I like in them, but I am not sure what it is ?
will have to get back to you on that one

Bailee


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

I know what it is, its the mystification you have injected into them.
can you post some more of your work? 
Are they all black and white?

Bailee


----------



## +[ thedeadpoet ]+ (Jul 23, 2006)

Thank you so much m'lady bailee.

My latest effort:










Can you see the heart?


----------



## Hopefull (Dec 1, 2006)

Hi

Yes I can, and once again you have added a peacefulness to it.
Its very erotic, I had another look at your other work and have to say they also have a certain eroticism to them, I missed that the first time.

Sorry but you are going to have to explain the text at the bottom of the card to me, my brain isn't working today.

Great work!

Bailee


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

+[ thedeadpoet ]+ said:


> Wow...well I certainly wasn't expecting that.
> 
> How so, though?
> It definitely wasn't my intent.
> ...


I mean Tarot cards in general. My mum always said they were a bad thing. But I am willing to throw out my education to have a look at your cards. They are very good. I particularly like the Death on, and I agree with Bailee that there is an erotic element. I see that most in the Death card too, I guess because there is a woman reclining head, and a void in which to fill with your imagination. Also the fine bushes give one a sense of looking out or in - a bit voyeuristic. I like it  .


----------

